

Tech Firms and Lobbyists: Now Intertwined, but Not Eager to Reveal It - metermaid
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/25/upshot/tech-firms-and-lobbyists-now-intertwined-but-not-eager-to-reveal-it.html

======
DrFunke
Very excited to see how the tech world will shape government
policy/infrastructure now that they have the cash to change things.

